# Switching Creative SB Live! Series (WDM) to default device



## Caffran (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello,

I've been having trouble recently getting sound out of certain programs such as AIM or Trillian. My sound works properly; I use winamp all the time and it has no problems with playing sounds in video games; however, for some reason I just can't hear anything out of these other programs. I have no other programs running that are using the same device and there is no way (to my knowledge) to change the sound output on programs like AIM.

I read the DXDiag off a previous post in these forums related to a similar problem and noticed that the Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated) on that PC was not set to default. Mine is (highlighted below), and I was wondering if there was a way to set the Default Sound Playback to Yes on the Creative SB Live! Series. I realize this may not fix my issue, but I figured it was worth a shot. If you have any other information that could help, please let me know. Thanks.

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated)
*Default Sound Playback: Yes*
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 81
Type: Emulated
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Standard
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Creative SB Live! Series
*Default Sound Playback: No*
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0006&SUBSYS_10031102&REV_00
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: P16X.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0129 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 8/14/2003 11:58:12, 1296384 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Creative Technology Ltd.
HW Accel Level: Standard
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 96000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 64, 63
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 64, 63
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Go to Control Panel > Sounds and Audio Devices. Under the Audio tab make sure that Creative is listed as the default audio device.


----------



## Caffran (Jul 14, 2006)

Ah, thanks. The only place I didn't check :xolconfus . That fixed it; I appreciate the response.


----------

